# 'Lightweight' toy hauler



## CDHknives

I'm RV shopping, browsing to figure out what we want really, and the one thing that strikes me is the lack of 7500 lb GVWR class toy haulers with track beds in the back. We need beds for the kids and want a separate BR for us parents, love the idea of the toy hauler for various reasons (larger tanks, rear access, interior height, flexibility) but I'm stuck with a 2010 F-150 for towing right now. I can find all sorts of 'ultralight' 4000-5000 lb travel trailers in the 22-26' range with 2500 lb cargo capacity, why can't I find a toy hauler with similar ratings?

Or, is this just a problem with the limited dealers and low stock in Corpus?

My truck is rated for towing 8500 lbs but want to keep the dry weight at/under 5000 and GWVR in the 7000-7500 range but need bunks for 2 (min) kids (no convertible couches please), a place to S/S/S, a kitchen, and little else. I can't find 'it' either on the local lots or on the internet.

Maybe I'm too picky....??? Anyone know of a brand/line of lightweight bumper pull toy haulers big enough to have the track beds plus a queen bed up front?


----------



## Bottomsup

Wish I could help you. I haul travel trailers from Indiana to Texas. Even if the toy hauler was light they pull like a lead brick. My F250 diesel got 9 MPG pulling a 28' toy hauler.


----------



## Don Smith

Might check out the Fusion line. They're all going to be a little heavier due to having to haul that heavy toy in the back.


----------



## CDHknives

Bottomsup said:


> Wish I could help you. I haul travel trailers from Indiana to Texas. Even if the toy hauler was light they pull like a lead brick. My F250 diesel got 9 MPG pulling a 28' toy hauler.


Just curious...

Is that a particular brand, or all of them? They are taller but otherwise I'd hope similar weights would tow similarly... That may force me down to a 21-22' TH vs. a 25-28' TT for similar weight.


----------



## Oceola

Here ya go...The guy I bought my Casita from got one of these "Livin Lite Vrv" toy haulers...ALL aluminum...He loves it!

http://www.livinlite.com/camplite-overview.php


----------



## up4mud

If you get a bumper pull, do yourself a favor and spring for a pro pride 3p hitch. It should be against the law not to tow with it.


----------



## StinkBait

http://www.cruiserrv.com/fun-finder-xtra/xt_276/gallery.html


----------



## Tuff

*I love my toyhauler*

I have a Fusion 260 toyhauler. It is great! Queen BR, double bunks on "Happi Jac" system, and the dinette will fold out if you need more room. It is fully self contained and insulated for winter use. Make sure that you get a 15K btu AC. The finish/trim level is exceptional. I have had this bumper pull for a little over a year and could not be any happier. I pull it with a 2007 Chevrolet Silverado 1500 (rated for 9800 lb.s). Dry weight of trailer is 6800. Add some water and fuel along with a motorcycle and the trailer is at max GVWR. Be prepared for you fuel economy to crater-mine went from 17-20 mpg, down to a consistent 6 mpg.


----------

